# Bad Science, de Ben Goldacre (Ciência da Treta)



## Rog (22 Set 2009 às 15:50)

Foi editado neste mês pela Bizâncio o conhecido livro *Bad Science *de Ben Goldacre, na versão portuguesa *Ciência da Treta*.
Um apanhado do que é tratado no livro:



> Na ciência também há fraude, e por vezes grave.
> Na má ciência há erros e vícios de raciocínio, muitas vezes graves.
> Mas na pseudociência, a fraude e o erro são a regra.
> Aparecem em recomendações alimentares e em curas mágicas, na psicologia de escaparate e em muita ideologia educativa.
> Como se distingue a ciência da pseudociência?











> Como sabemos se um tratamento é eficaz?
> Como podemos descobrir o que causa o cancro?
> Pode a homeopatia ser tão verdadeira – ou tão interessante – como o efeito placebo?
> Os jornalistas sabem, de facto, ciência?
> ...



Para os interessado podem adquirir numa livraria habitual, ou junto da própria editora Bizâncio que envia para qualquer ponto do país com portes gratis.

Editora Bizâncio:
http://www.editorial-bizancio.pt/coleccoes.php?col=14&id=445


----------



## nogueirareis (26 Dez 2009 às 16:07)

Obrigado pela partilha, vou ver se encontro.


----------

